# Ignition fail to start



## texas_silver_streak (Apr 16, 2011)

Are there any other owners experiencing ignition failures? I have a 2011 Cruze that was purchased just short of a year ago. Within 4 to 5 months, we began to experience issues with the ignition. The key would be inserted in the ignition and there would be no response when the key was turned to crank the engine. This happened several times. On a couple of occasions, the remote start was used only to have the engine die when the key was inserted into the ignition. I went to the local dealership and they advised that the computer key fob might be the problem. Since we were not given a spare key at the time of purchase, we received another key. This key also failed after only a short time period. Back to the dealership. Ordered a modulator part and was assured that was the problem. WRONG. Again only a week afterwards, failed to start again. BACK to the dealership. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

texas_silver_streak said:


> Are there any other owners experiencing ignition failures? I have a 2011 Cruze that was purchased just short of a year ago. Within 4 to 5 months, we began to experience issues with the ignition. The key would be inserted in the ignition and there would be no response when the key was turned to crank the engine. This happened several times. On a couple of occasions, the remote start was used only to have the engine die when the key was inserted into the ignition. I went to the local dealership and they advised that the computer key fob might be the problem. Since we were not given a spare key at the time of purchase, we received another key. This key also failed after only a short time period. Back to the dealership. Ordered a modulator part and was assured that was the problem. WRONG. Again only a week afterwards, failed to start again. BACK to the dealership. Any input would be appreciated.



texas_silver_streak,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN number? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Only few more times to the dealer and you got a lemon!  I do hope they can resolve this before it coming to that...


----------



## mike1415 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a 2011 Cruze, with about 12,000 miles on it, and it failed to start day before yesterday. Thought at first it might be the battery, but jumping it from another vehicle was no help. It just failed to crank, regardless. Had it towed to the dealership. The dealership didn't get a chance to look at it until the next day, and lo and behold, it started for them. They kept it for a day to see if there was some way they could replicate the problem, but it's been starting-up for them ever since they got it. No problems detected with the charging system, and the battery was fine. Needless to say, I'm not too happy. I pick it up today, but I'll be scared to death to shut it off from this day forward.


----------



## mike1415 (Jan 10, 2013)

As a follow up to my earlier post (3 days ago).... That was the first time the car failed to start and stranded me like it did, and it will be the last time. I'm getting rid of it, and buying something else.

The first, most important function of a car is: It must start. If it fails to do that, then you don't have a car; you have a hazard.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mike1415 said:


> As a follow up to my earlier post (3 days ago).... That was the first time the car failed to start and stranded me like it did, and it will be the last time. I'm getting rid of it, and buying something else.
> 
> The first, most important function of a car is: It must start. If it fails to do that, then you don't have a car; you have a hazard.


Let's see - fuel pump, starter solenoid, starter motor, ECU, key not fully extended (TSB for this). In any car there are a number of things that have to work to start the engine. In your case I'm going to guess it's the switchblade style key that wasn't fully extended since there is a TSB specifically about this issue for the 2011 Cruze. Check your key to make sure it doesn't have something that's blocking the full swing from the stored to the open position.


----------



## mike1415 (Jan 10, 2013)

The key was fine, no problems with that. I attempted to start the car at least 20 if not 30 times, and the key was opened and closed at least that many times over the course of the whole experience. In the end, I handed the keys to the tow truck operator, the Dealership used the same key; checked everything out on the car and found no problems..., but as far as I am concerned, the car is history.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Intermittent Key/chip problem? Try you second key see if it has the same problem if not then the problem is in the key not the car.


----------

